# PHP funktioniert nicht richtig



## Dommas (22. September 2004)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe einen Webserver aufgesetzt und PHP gemäss einem Tutorial installiert. PHP-Seiten werden auch angezeigt, aber das Übergeben von Variablen via URL (http://www.domain.com?variable=Wert) funktioniert nicht. Das heisst, in der Adresszeile sieht man die Variable schon aber das Script kann den Wert scheinbar nicht auslesen. Vorher hats geklappt (auf dem alten Webserver). Muss ich da noch was einstellen? Ich habe an POST/GET gedacht im php.ini File. Dort kann man zwischen GCP und EGCPS (oder so ähnlich) umstellen. Beides klappt nicht. Ausser php.ini wird nicht in Echtzeit neu eingelesen - das weiss ich nicht.

Übrigens läuft PHP zusammen mit IIS 6.0.

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Danke schon im Voraus!


----------



## Ben Ben (22. September 2004)

Wie willst du den Parameter denn auslesen?
Tust du es bei dem in deinem Beispiel so?

echo "Parameter-Wert: ".$variable;

Wenn ja hast du vorher schlampig programmiert, da register_globals aktiviert war. Willstdu es auf dem neuen zum laufen bekommen anschalten.
Ist aber generell schlechter Programmierstil....

Daher greif lieber mittels dem superglobalen Array $_GET (hier: $_GET['variable']) darauf zu. Analog dazu $_POST und $_REQUEST


----------



## Dommas (22. September 2004)

Hallo

Ich denke mal, ich hab nicht schlampig programmiert... ich greife mit "$_GET['variable']" zu und das hat immer funktioniert - nur eben jetzt nicht mehr. Also an was könnte das liegen?

EDIT: Sorry, ich hab gesehen dass das mit Register Globals nicht dasselbe ist wie das, was ich im Posting erwähnt hatte... habs nun aktiviert und nun klappt es. Danke für den Tipp.


----------

